# Windows 8.1 update



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

What does Windows 8.1 update contain?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not been qualified as yet Windows 8.1 release date, news and rumors | News | TechRadar


----------



## Angoid (Apr 2, 2005)

In addition, it looks like the upgrade to Windows 8.1 (from Windows 8) will be free:
Microsoft confirms Blue to be free for existing Windows 8 users

(Windows Blue is the original name for Windows 8.1)


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

If it was even 10 % better than the current win 8 im up for it .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well from what I can glean it is basically win 7 under it maybe more bells and whistle at present so lets hope the update removes some of things folks feel unhappy with and puts back a more pc friendly interface or at least allow for the choice.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

joeten said:


> Well from what I can glean it is basically win 7 under it maybe more bells and whistle at present so lets hope the update removes some of things folks feel unhappy with and puts back a more pc friendly interface or at least allow for the choice.


I hope it removes any useless tablet/metro related things as I haven't used any of those features since I installed start8 button. They should offer a slim pc version of windows 8


----------



## fbv (Jun 5, 2013)

The Windows 8.1 update addresses most of the gripes people have with Windows 8. Although the Start Menu won't return, the Start Screen includes improvements like new tile sizes, a new All Apps screen that categorizes all your Apps better and the ability to include motion background. Here's a list of six of the top Windows 8.1 feature in the articles section

We'll have to wait until June 26th though to get it a test run


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is this your site you have linked to as that could be construed as advertising it may be better to submit your article to the articles team and have it published here giving you a wider audience.


----------



## fbv (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice joeten, how do I do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Copy the article to here make a thread for it Articles, Tutorials & Reviews - Tech Support Forum
I will remove the link here just to keep things correct


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Be sure that everyone is aware that is you install the beta to test with you'll need to reinstall all programs when the rtm comes out.



> For those wondering exactly which apps will need to be reinstalled, it depends whether the tester is running Windows on ARM or x86. On Windows RT devices, it's the Windows Store/Metro-Style apps that will have to be reinstalled; for x86-based Windows 8 systems, testers will need to reinstall both their Windows Store/Metro-Style and Desktop apps, a Microsoft spokesperson said.


> Microsoft goes public with Windows 8.1 upgrade policies | ZDNet


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

ZD Net had two Blue (8.1) articles today.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Corday said:


> ZD Net had two Blue (8.1) articles today.


I believe we will be seeing more and more articles about 8.1 between now and June 26 then again right before it goes gold. Microsoft wants to create a buzz and hopefully it will mean more sales.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I still have the start8 button should I remove it before i do the update?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure but I would remove it.


----------

